# Newest I-Level + E-sys



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I heard that a car with the newest integration step can not be coded with E-sys. Can somebody confirm this? If yes then which level is the problem one? Since when it has been available at dealers?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> I heard that a car with the newest integration step can not be coded with E-sys. Can somebody confirm this? If yes then which level is the problem one? Since when it has been available at dealers?


It would seem to me the same source that informed you of this would also have the details about it...

In any event, I don't believe it for a minute. This is after all a BMW Factory Floor Tool for use by BMW Technicians, so they would not make it to where it didn't work for them anymore.

What is true though is that beginning with 51.1 PSdZData, a minimum of E-Sys 3.23.4 is needed due to BMW adding compression to FAFP and CAFD files that older E-Sys does not support.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is after all a BMW Factory Floor Tool for use by BMW Technicians, so they would not make it to where it didn't work for them anymore.


This is exactly what I was thinking and that is why I asked. Anyways the guy who told me this seems to be a reliable source of information so I must wait for his answer.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

So I got the answer from the guy who i was talking with. He simply told me that there are gonna be problems when coding cars with the newest integration level. Could you guys who have coded cars with i-step Fxxx-13-11-xxx post your results: Did you succeed on coding, which car were you coding? Was the i-step from the factory, updated with ista/p or updated with E-sys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> So I got the answer from the guy who i was talking with. He simply told me that there are gonna be problems when coding cars with the newest integration level. Could you guys who have coded cars with i-step Fxxx-13-11-xxx post your results: Did you succeed on coding, which car were you coding? Was the i-step from the factory, updated with ista/p or updated with E-sys?


Many people are coding F10's and F30's with factory 51.x on them, and without any issues.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

M5 with 51.1. 

Did the codings without any problems. 

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for your replies so far. So psdzdata 51.1 is same as i-step Fxxx-13-11-xxx?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For F01, F02, F04, F06, F07, F10, F11, F12, F13, F18, and F25:

F010-13-11-501 = 51.0
F010-13-11-502 = 51.1
F010-13-11-503 = 51.2

For F2x and F3x:

F010-13-11-501 = 51.0
F010-13-11-502 = 51.1
F010-13-11-502 = 51.2


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> For F01, F02, F04, F06, F07, F10, F11, F12, F13, F18, and F25:
> 
> F010-13-11-501 = 51.0
> F010-13-11-502 = 51.1
> ...


Ok. Is the 51.2 psdzdata already floating around the net?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I got the latest update this morning and habe now 13-11-503.

Coding Kombi and NBT with 51.1 was successful. 

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I got the latest update this morning and habe now 13-11-503.
> 
> ...


Ok so the info I got is most likely false.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> I got the latest update this morning and habe now 13-11-503.
> 
> ...


BTW how could you code 503 with 51.1? Doesn't it require 51.2?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> BTW how could you code 503 with 51.1? Doesn't it require 51.2?


Not necessarily. Not every ECU gets new Firmware in an I-Level update. If his Head Unit and Cluster did not get new Firmware, than his current PSdZData version is good enough for those ECU's.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not necessarily. Not every ECU gets new Firmware in an I-Level update. If his Head Unit and Cluster did not get new Firmware, than his current PSdZData version is good enough for those ECU's.


Ok, now it makes sense why people are asking for individual caf-files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> Ok, now it makes sense why people are asking for individual caf-files.


Yes, and no.

Sometimes people have a newer I-Level on the car than their PSdZData, and in some cases, you can just take the CAFD file from a newer PSdZData release and drop it into your older PSdZData release, and it will work. In many cases though, the newer CAFD has dependencies on other newer files in the new PSdZData release from which it came, like FAFP files, and in that case, it will not work, and you will have to update the entire PSdZData.

And then there are instances where the opposite is true. Someone will have PSdZData version >= to their car's I-Level; however, and ECU will be missing a needed older CAFD because on occasion, some CAFD inexplicably are dropped from PSdZData releases.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Btw, are the CAFDs for the 51.2 out of the box? Seems they can be dropped into the PSdZData folder - not a big release.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Btw, are the CAFDs for the 51.2 out of the box? Seems they can be dropped into the PSdZData folder - not a big release.
> 
> CU Oliver


The quantity and size does not matter. What matters only is if they have dependencies on other files (e.g. FAFP) also added to the new release.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

That's clear. A friend of mine is working at a BMW dealer and he told me, that the different between 51.1 and 51.2 are only some CAFDs without any dependencies to other files. We will see whether he's right or not.

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> That's clear. A friend of mine is working at a BMW dealer and he told me, that the different between 51.1 and 51.2 are only some CAFDs without any dependencies to other files. We will the whether he's right.
> 
> CU Oliver


I can't say on the dependencies, but here is what was added:

Left base folder: C:\Users\S2\Desktop\51.1_psdzdata\swe\cafd
Right base folder: C:\Users\S2\Desktop\51.2_psdzdata\swe\cafd

Right Orphan Files (4) Size Modified
-------------------------------------------------------------
cafd_00000f9b.caf.001_010_002
cafd_000016ee.caf.113_102_013
cafd_00000069.caf.010_001_049
cafd_00001060.caf.004_002_023
-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I can't say on the dependencies, but here is what was added:
> 
> Left base folder: C:\Users\S2\Desktop\51.1_psdzdata\swe\cafd
> Right base folder: C:\Users\S2\Desktop\51.2_psdzdata\swe\cafd
> ...


dear shawn,
could you PM the link for these 4 cafd files? thx a lot:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> dear shawn,
> could you PM the link for these 4 cafd files? thx a lot:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

dear shawn
I require current PSdZData version 50.4
please sent me.

thank for advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supe46 said:


> dear shawn
> I require current PSdZData version 50.4
> please sent me.
> 
> thank for advance


PM sent.


----------



## Hauer (Oct 13, 2012)

The latest data 51.3  released more than two weeks ago. And guys... the difference between data versions is not only in CAFD's sets.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

This is an ongoing misconception, but the bigger misconception is that simply updating one's PSdZData and coding will somehow enable new features without actually having to flash the ECU with newer firmware, which the vast majority simply won't do due to the complexity and inherent risk. I would estimate that 75% of the PSdZData downloads are entirely unnecessary for what they are actually being used for.


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello the level of integration of my car is f20-15-11-501 56.5 psdzdata give me the error of coding in a module. I have to wait for the next psdzdata available?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricarpa said:


> Hello the level of integration of my car is f20-15-11-501 56.5 psdzdata give me the error of coding in a module. I have to wait for the next psdzdata available?
> 
> Thank you


You need 57.0.

PM sent.


----------



## andi_stg (Dec 27, 2015)

Good Morning. 

After i have searched a while the internet i have found this thread. I try to find a answer for the following problem:

The i-level of the car is 14-03-502. Which version of esys and psdz is necessary for coding? At the moment i use 3.24.2 but i have problems coding a retrofitted ecu (kafas).

Thanks in advanced

Andi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andi_stg said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> After i have searched a while the internet i have found this thread. I try to find a answer for the following problem:
> 
> ...


You need at least 55.2 PSdZData with either E-Sys 3.26.1 or E-Sys 3.27.1 if you use 58.x or higher PSdZData.

Use the latest 58.3 PSdZData and E-Sys 3.27.1, and you don;t have to worry about it. Your used KAFAS likely needs to be flashed before it can be coded.


----------



## andi_stg (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks Shawn! 

I think the advice for flashing the ecu is very good.

So first i have to flash the ecu and the i can coding it with the esys-version you tell me?

best regards

andi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andi_stg said:


> Thanks Shawn!
> 
> I think the advice for flashing the ecu is very good.
> 
> ...


Use the latest. Flash and Encode it with 58.3.


----------



## andi_stg (Dec 27, 2015)

can you send me a link for 58.3?

thanks 

andi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andi_stg said:


> can you send me a link for 58.3?
> 
> thanks
> 
> andi


PM sent.


----------



## fatfash (May 11, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Can you PM the link for the latest essays and pszdaata .

Thanks


----------

